# Treadmills??



## Colleen (May 19, 2018)

Anyone own a treadmill....and do you use it? 

We had one years ago and we both used it, but when we moved across the country it was so big and heavy, we gave it to one of our neighbors. Now, 4 years later, I'm having lower back pain (from too much sitting!!) and my right hip is stiff most days. 

I have been trying to find a "compact" treadmill as we have a much smaller house than we use to. A couple years ago, I bought a stationary bike (remember those??) but the new ones they makes nowadays have a very narrow space to climb on and I can't get my hip to co-operate so I sold it.  Besides....what's with those uncomfortable seats they put on them??


----------



## C'est Moi (May 19, 2018)

I own a treadmill, and very seldom do I use it.   I have a spare bedroom set up with a few pieces of exercise equipment... treadmill, elliptical, stationary bike, etc., with a TV and DVD player.   I spend most of my exercise time doing Leslie Sansone walking videos instead of using any of the "equipment."   Check them out on Youtube; no special equipment needed!

Here's a beginner video; there are also 2, 3, 4 mile videos.


----------



## jujube (May 19, 2018)

I used to have a treadmill, a really nice one.  

I found out that it made a wonderful place to hang clothes.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 19, 2018)

I used to have one of those Gazelle gliders, and I just loved that exercise equipment ! It was easy for me to use, didn’t hurt my bad knee, and it was very stable, so I didn’t worry about it falling over with me. 
Then, my husband wanted one of those exercise bikes that you can use either as a bike or as kind of a stair-step thing. It is really hard for me to get up onto the seat, and then it feels wobbly to me once I do get on it; so I have only used it a few times. 
I know that I need to make myself use it; but it is just a lot more difficult for me than my Gazelle was. 

What I do for exercise is swim, and I really love swimming. 
We have a Medicare Advantage plan, so it comes with a Silver and Fit membership (which is basically the same as Silver Sneakers), and we go to the fitness center about every other day. 
Since I can wear the Apple Watch in the pool, it is easy for me to tell how many laps that I am swimming, and how many active calories that I burned. 
I swim for about an hour, and I am up to about 1/2 mile of swimming, which burns close to 900+ calories. I always feel so good after swimming, and for me, it is the perfect exercise.


----------



## needshave (May 19, 2018)

I do have a treadmill. I use it along as a stationary bike and cross-country skier. I use them along with free weights and perform military-style body weight exercises nightly, including the standard military pushups. I have a routine I go through every night before I go to bed. The only time I don't exercise at home and at night is when I have exercised at the Y, during the day. But, I remain dedicated to the exercise routine.


----------



## Butterfly (May 19, 2018)

I have a treadmill and use it pretty much every day.  Mine's a big clunky one, though, and takes up quite a bit of room.


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 20, 2018)

I use to have a treadmill about 20yrs ago,used it faithfully every other day for awhile,mine also was big,took up some space in my bedroom
When I had my partial knee surgery in 2004,my surgeon told me 'this is the worst exercise machine for your knees',so I stopped using it.
After my surgery,I bought a exercise bike which certainly helped my knees,use it until the bike pedals fell apart. Sue


----------



## Colleen (May 20, 2018)

Thanks for this video! I found her on YouTube this morning and subscribed  Great workout! Glad I don't need to spend $$$ on equipment. She's a great inspiration...that's what I needed


----------



## C'est Moi (May 20, 2018)

Colleen said:


> Thanks for this video! I found her on YouTube this morning and subscribed  Great workout! Glad I don't need to spend $$$ on equipment. She's a great inspiration...that's what I needed



You're welcome, Colleen.   I have been "walking with Leslie" for years now; I have a stack of DVDs.   :lol:   But of course she's free on Youtube which is great.   (And she doesn't take up space in your house.)


----------

